# Efest 3000mAh 35A?



## BumbleBee (22/10/15)

The new kid on the block



Looks like this one is replacing the 2900mAh but judging by the previous Mooch tests on the 2800 and 2900 I think we can deduce that this one should be around 15A or less. Anyone got more info?

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/18650-battery-safety-grades-table.t14853/

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (22/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> The new kid on the block
> View attachment 37616
> 
> 
> ...


No, but agree with your inference. Am watching Mooch's Tables and shall post if updated.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/15)

@Andre, numbers aren't my strong point at all and steam engine doesn't seem to allow for dual battery regulated setups (unless I missed it). If these batteries are good for up to 15A then what will the maximum safe power output be on a regulated parallel mod?


----------



## Viper_SA (22/10/15)

Should be roughly 50% more with two in parallel. i.e. two 20 Amps would give you around 30 Amps.


----------



## Andre (22/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> @Andre, numbers aren't my strong point at all and steam engine doesn't seem to allow for dual battery regulated setups (unless I missed it). If these batteries are good for up to 15A then what will the maximum safe power output be on a regulated parallel mod?


Go to this page on Steam Engine and pick the Eleaf iStick 100W from the drop down list under "APV preset". Parallel almost doubles your max discharge current - you should safely be able to work on 25 A, which seems to be the max current allowed by the device as well. That is my understanding, but I am not an expert by far. Most device manufacturers nowadays recommend batteries with a continuous discharge current of 20A. Personally I like the Smurfs and the brown LGs.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/15)

Andre said:


> Go to this page on Steam Engine and pick the Eleaf iStick 100W from the drop down list under "APV preset". Parallel almost doubles your max discharge current - you should safely be able to work on 25 A, which seems to be the max current allowed by the device as well. That is my understanding, but I am not an expert by far. Most device manufacturers nowadays recommend batteries with a continuous discharge current of 20A. Personally I like the Smurfs and the brown LGs.


Ah thanks, I missed the APV Preset option earlier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (23/10/15)

Andre said:


> Go to this page on Steam Engine and pick the Eleaf iStick 100W from the drop down list under "APV preset". Parallel almost doubles your max discharge current - you should safely be able to work on 25 A, which seems to be the max current allowed by the device as well. That is my understanding, but I am not an expert by far. Most device manufacturers nowadays recommend batteries with a continuous discharge current of 20A. Personally I like the Smurfs and the brown LGs.


I love the browns along w/ my he4s.Just ordered my first set of Smurfs last wk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

